# الموسوعة المعمارية الشاملة



## shrek (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الموسوعة المعمارية الشاملة
إعداد 
م . عبدالرزاق فرج
موسوعة شاملة وكبيرة للخرائط المعمارية، بصيغه أوتوكاد وعلى هيئة صور أيضاً
الصور:
تفاصيل معمارية، طرز معمارية، درابزينات، ابواب، واجهات، وديكورات
والكثير غير دلك أنظر الصور المرفقة
خرائط الأوتوكاد:
تفاصيل معمارية، مباني، مساجد، فلل وغيرها
عمل مجاني، ومقدم لكل إخواننا المهتمين بالمجال ولا نسألكم علية إلا دعوة بظهر الغيب
الاسطوانة مقسمة الى 4 اجزاء ومرفوعه على أكتر من موقع لتسهيل التحميل ولضمان بقائها أطول فترة ممكنة
محتويات الاسطوانة 





















التحميل
الجزء الاول
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part1.rar (100 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/IF7LBBTTYJ
الجزء التاني
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part2.rar (100 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/7U3ZTWCAWO
الجزء الثالث
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part3.rar (100 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/AJXVNSWERS
الجزء الرابع
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part4.rar (29.7 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/X3QIF13RU1
دمتم بخير ،،، م , عبدالرزاق فرج

​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لصاحب هذه المشاركة الجميلة وصاحب هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## المهندس مراد فاضل (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا وفى ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والديك والمسلمين جميعا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك على الموضوع المهم واتمنى لك الجزاء الحسن من الله عز وجل


----------



## shrek (26 ديسمبر 2011)

نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## akouti_angham (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية والخيرالكثير


----------



## shrek (2 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع ولاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## ناادية (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خير...


----------



## eng-sharif (8 يناير 2012)

احسنت اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (12 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو اعادة تفعيل الروابط .......وشكرا *


----------



## خالد قدورة (2 مارس 2012)

ارجو اعادة تفعيل الروابط


----------



## shrek (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تم اعادة رفع الموسوعة من جديد ونرجوا من الاخوة المشرفين دمج الروابط الجديدة مع الموضوع وترك الروابط السابقة فلربما يعود موقع ملتي ابلود للعمل


الجزء الاول
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part1.rar (100 MB)
http://depositfiles.com/files/gs5lw5il6
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/1672567524/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part1.rar
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/4BurDRO/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part1.rar
http://www.zshare.net/download/9936461115a7560c/
http://jumbofiles.com/vi25ekhdx1ip/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part1.rar.html

الجزء التاني
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part2.rar (100 MB)
http://jumbofiles.com/v2empszlip7o/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part2.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/ltvzjhru8
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3213756916/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part2.rar
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/XUBAZH3/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part2.rar
http://www.zshare.net/download/9936461215d2bfcd/

الجزء التالت

ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part3.rar (100 MB)

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3553211375/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part3.rar
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/X4jBklq/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part3.rar
http://www.zshare.net/download/99364614a6ee629e/
http://jumbofiles.com/b9y87xmr7fla/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part3.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/pnhm3ypm0

الجزء الرابع
ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part4.rar (30 MB)

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/2625897554/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part4.rar
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/5TxnMU6/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part4.rar
http://www.zshare.net/download/99364613793bb12d/
http://www.mediafire.com/?4kgbbnyiwyzs5hw
http://jumbofiles.com/8f6zkp9kzw8r/ArCh-EnCyCloPeDiA.part4.rar.html



ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
​


----------



## mostafahamissa (11 مارس 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك جزااااااااااااااكم الله خير


----------



## lologege (12 مارس 2012)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## quarry (22 مارس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## aymnengineer (5 أبريل 2012)

الروابط غير فعالة نرجو تحميلها على ال فور شيرد


----------



## mascara29 (6 أبريل 2012)

*يعطيك العافية والخيرالكثير*


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.zeky (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

